# grass vs. mulch around french drains?



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

You could wind up with a lot of mulch in the drain which could create a clog.


----------



## NegativeTen (Mar 29, 2013)

Besides that, mulch will break down over time and have to be replaced. Great for the soil, but if you're not planting in it, it's sort of a waste. What about gravel?


----------



## Tatertot (Jan 7, 2012)

Pictures!

If it isn't that big I would turn it into a flower bed. Your right no reason fighting nature if drainage has already been attempted.


----------

